# beads of courage boxes



## brown down (Mar 24, 2013)

I should have the lid done and the bottom turned on the maple burl by tomorrow. that wood is beautiful. curl/ color swirl and eye all in one. the lid is roughed turned but found a whole lot of pockets that i don't know if it will be salvageable. I am debating turning another one and waiting on the time frame for it to stabilize to finish turning, or use a piece of cherry burl as the lid... any thoughts??? this one is going to beads of courage.

the second one is cherry burl with a maple burl final for my best friends daughter who is going to be going for her 4th open heart surgery and is only 2 years old. she is a little peanut and means the world to me!! since they were turned out of two different cherry burls, the color of the wood doesn't match that well but has a ton of figure.. kind of looks like an acorn 

the inlay material was supplied by steelart99 and can't thank him enough!!

any suggestions on the one for beads of courage box as far as mixing burls would be great, thanks jeff


[attachment=21328]

[attachment=21329]

[attachment=21330]

[attachment=21331]

[attachment=21332]

[attachment=21333]

[attachment=21334]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff that's really nice. She'll love it. That was made with lots of TLC and she'll see it. AWESOME wood too.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking good. Given the eventual recipient of this box, a "charming" difference of the burls might be fun. Will the cherry eventually get darker?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2013)

They Look very nice Jeff- Gotta feel for the little ones. NICE wood..............


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2013)

Very cool! What's the dark blue filler in the first pic? I love that color! I'm not sure cherry burl would match up with that maple... If the lid piece you have isn't salvageable, I'd probably color or dye a piece of something black or dark brown. You could fill a groove(or grooves) with the same colors used for filler on the main piece to tie it all together.


----------



## brown down (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks guys, and doing something for these children is the least i can do they have been through enough already and if i can make them something to bring a smile to their faces, I am glad for that fact!!

the blue filler was blue goldstone. thats what i think i am going to try to fill the voids in with... thats some really pretty inlay material. I am trying to salvage the other piece, i am waiting on the epoxy to dry and give it a go and see what happens!

steelart99 the cherry will darken if you put it out in the sun and tan it, but we are getting yet another snow storm right now:dash2::dash2: mother nature sucks  

I am terrible at taking pics and will see if i can get some better ones once these are done. 

once again thanks Dan for helping out with the inlay material!


----------



## Patrude (Mar 28, 2013)

brown down said:


> I should have the lid done and the bottom turned on the maple burl by tomorrow. that wood is beautiful. curl/ color swirl and eye all in one. the lid is roughed turned but found a whole lot of pockets that i don't know if it will be salvageable. I am debating turning another one and waiting on the time frame for it to stabilize to finish turning, or use a piece of cherry burl as the lid... any thoughts??? this one is going to beads of courage.
> 
> the second one is cherry burl with a maple burl final for my best friends daughter who is going to be going for her 4th open heart surgery and is only 2 years old. she is a little peanut and means the world to me!! since they were turned out of two different cherry burls, the color of the wood doesn't match that well but has a ton of figure.. kind of looks like an acorn
> 
> ...


----------

